# Police Officer Jarod Dean



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Jarod Dean 
*Boston Heights Police Department
Ohio*
End of Watch: Monday, January 19, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 24
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years, 6 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Monday, January 19, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Jarod Dean was struck and killed by a box truck while clearing debris from a previous accident on State Route 8, between Hines Hills Road and Boston Mills Road, at approximately 5:30 am.

Officer Dean had served with the Boston Heights Police Department for 6 months and had served in law enforcement for 2.5 years. He is survived by his parents and brother, who also serves as a police officer.
Agency Contact Information
Boston Heights Police Department
45 E Boston Mills Road
Hudson, OH 44236

Phone: (330) 650-4111

_*Please contact the Boston Heights Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Officer Dean


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rip


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

RIP Officer Dean


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Rip


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Rest in Peace brother


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rest I Peace Sir


----------



## mase4615 (Sep 28, 2006)

Rest in Peace Fellow Brother


----------

